# [SOLVED] WIFI, when streaming, interferes with IR remote



## frankc23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a Samsung TV model UN46ES7100FXZA connected to the Internet via WIFI. I use video streaming apps via Samsung's SmartHub for HBOGO, Netflix, Amazon a lot.

The Samsung IR remote control works perfectly all the time from every spot in my small room EXCEPT when you're in a video streaming app WHILE IT IS STREAMING VIDEO CONTENT. At that point the remote seems to lose its power and intermittently works only 15-20% of the time. To pause or play confidently I have to stand up and use the remote from a foot or two away from the TV.

When I stop streaming, the remote works perfectly again within the app (eg., to navigate programming or make selections, etc.) and with all other TV functions.

I could be wrong, but I'm assuming that there is WIFI interference - ONLY WHILE VIDEO IS STREAMING - that is affecting the IR remote signal.

ALSO: I have an Apple TV hooked up to the same TV. When I use that IR remote while streaming video via Apple TV, the remote works perfectly. So it is clearly an interference problem between the WIFI and the Samsung TV itself.

Any help on how to fix this? Any way to shield the IR input on the TV from WIFI signals? (if that is even the problem!)

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: WIFI, when streaming, interferes with IR remote*

Two different technologies. WiFi signals are radio waves. The remote is IR (Infrared) is light.

Most likely, the TV is just slow to respond when streaming is occurring.


----------



## frankc23 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: WIFI, when streaming, interferes with IR remote*

Actually, it is more than "slow to respond." It will only work if I get within one of two feet of the TV. 

I suspect this is a fault of the TV. Luckily I'm still under warranty.

I tried an IR signal booster with no effect.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: WIFI, when streaming, interferes with IR remote*

I have had an issue with my Toshiba smart TV and remote control stopped working in certain apps 
I have checked with manufacture and they insisted on updating the firmware on TV 
After the problem has been fixed 
Talk to your manufacture to see if there is an update for your TV and if it fixes the issues


----------



## frankc23 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: WIFI, when streaming, interferes with IR remote*

Thanks, all. Samsung is coming next week to do a motherboard replacement. This is clearly a hardware issue.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I am glad you got it under control  
Cheers


----------

